#ubuntu-cym 2010-12-17
<brobostigon> morning all,
<brobostigon> afternoonings p_masho
<p_masho> brobostigon: afternoon.. kinda nice and white outside ;-)
<brobostigon> p_masho: yeah, :)
#ubuntu-cym 2010-12-18
<brobostigon> afternoonings all.
#ubuntu-cym 2010-12-19
<brobostigon> afternoonings all.
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-12-12
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
#ubuntu-cym 2011-12-13
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<markjones> Kaia: what the eff?
<Kaia> :D
<Kaia> why not?
<markjones> I wanted to cause confusion...
<brobostigon> ?
<bikerboi87_> the facebook link in the welcome message is dead (facebook screwed around with the way groups work and it might have been deleted)
<markjones> brobostigon: ops please, can't be bothered to Auth
<markjones> :)
<bikerboi87_> lol
* markjones changed the topic of #ubuntu-cym to: Welcome to Ubuntu~cym | Haciaith 2012 - 28/01/12 (sign up on Facebook and Lanyrd - links on Facebook) | Website: offline | Calendar: http://bit.ly/cSsnOp | Facebook: http://bit.ly/b7LiNM | Members: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WelshTeam/Members | Forum: http://cymru.ubuntuforums.org/ |
<markjones> ugh
* markjones changed the topic of #ubuntu-cym to: Welcome to Ubuntu~cym | Haciaith 2012 - 28/01/12 (sign up on Facebook and Lanyrd - links on Facebook) | Website: offline | Calendar: http://bit.ly/cSsnOp | Facebook: http://on.fb.me/vZ6fJu | Members: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WelshTeam/Members | Forum: http://cymru.ubuntuforums.org/ |
<markjones> fixed
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> deop markjones
<bikerboi87_> cheers :)
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> good nigyht everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-12-15
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
#ubuntu-cym 2011-12-16
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-12-17
<brobostigon> good mornign everyone.
<brobostigon> afternoonings everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2014-12-13
<Ginger1> eus nebonan omma?
<brobostigon> hi Ginger1
<Ginger1> hi brobostigon
